# Are my fingers too fat??



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Lol... I have had my Samsung galaxy S2 for five or so weeks and I still struggle with texting. I'm always hitting the wrong keys or typing unintelligible garbled messages. I never had this with the iPhone. 
I have tried GO SMS and Handsent as well as the stock app. 

Do any of you have the same issues and what app do you use for texting?

I'm seriously thinking of going down the route of selling the galaxy and buying a blackberry.

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## lincslad (Aug 23, 2011)

lol i got fingers like lincolnshire pork sausages and i have a blackberry and i have no probs with its querty keyboard, i didnt get a touch screen mobile i just cant get on with them.. muck on any glass or screen drives me nuts..


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

yup,l have this problem ool the tome.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

I dont have overly large hands, yet I constantly press several buttons on my ray. 

I.usually.type.like.this and lol always ends up lokt


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

NickTB said:


> Lol... I have had my Samsung galaxy S2 for five or so weeks and I still struggle with texting. I'm always hitting the wrong keys or typing unintelligible garbled messages. I never had this with the iPhone.
> I have tried GO SMS and Handsent as well as the stock app.
> 
> Do any of you have the same issues and what app do you use for texting?
> ...


I'm sururpised as the screen is large, what if you turn the handset sidewards is that easier for you?



vickky453 said:


> I dont have overly large hands, yet I constantly press several buttons on my ray.
> 
> I.usually.type.like.this and lol always ends up lokt


I'm a bloke but get on fine with my ray and predictive text :thumb:
Then again are you not the poster with the fancy nails?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

I have big hands myself an I can't get on with full touch screens for typing. My BB9900 on the other hand is a joy to type on. I think its down to the raised buttons on the keyboard. But I never imagined it would such a good experience. I came from a HTC HD to BB9700 an I won't be going back to full touch screens,I just don't think there at the level for typing. 

Incidentally,the best experience I have had typing out emails an texts was on an a iphone 4.


----------



## lesdon499 (Oct 30, 2011)

Activate swype keyboard, then you just have to swipe your finger, get near the letter, complete the word and it does it for you


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Simple solution, turn it side on. 

Fish


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Fish said:


> Simple solution, turn it side on.
> 
> Fish


Itscsudeon new

the above was typed at my normal iphone speed...

By the way i typed its side on now lol


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh and for the record my fingers ain't fat lolol


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Your fingers aren't fat - the kit is poor to use, that's all.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

have the same problem, but I switched it from the keyboard to the telephone layout keypad and that works fine for me


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

^^ must try that. i find swype is either spot on or a load of old tosh. mostly it's gobble de **** if you do it too fast.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Captain Pugwash said:


> have the same problem, but I switched it from the keyboard to the telephone layout keypad and that works fine for me


Thats the keyboard I use too :thumb:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Russ and his BM said:


> Your fingers aren't fat - the kit is poor to use, that's all.


A poor workman always blames his tools and not himself. 

Fish


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I use the S2 as well and get the same words cropping up that i've mis typed.
The most common is fir instead of for. Never know if it's me hitting the i instead of o or is it correcting it?
Can't get on with the swype keyboard though.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

try downloading a different keyboard from the market instead of a different messaging app. something like Go Keyboard or perfect Keyboard.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

I tried a few downloads for different keyboards, none are really big enough for my big fingers, phone layout works most of the time.....apart form the predictive text and me thinking its the correct word I just typed, only to find its not vie instead of the as vie is first 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Fish said:


> A poor workman always blames his tools and not himself.
> 
> Fish


True, but the same workman can get good results from a BB Bold...:thumb:


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Just got an S2 and i dont like the touch screen type (come from a blackberry) so I have a stylus and find it works very well.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

predict a text doesnt seem great on smart phones, also if your hands are hot/sweaty Ive noticed the screen is very sensitive and even if ur close to the next letter it picks it up.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

306chris said:


> Just got an S2 and i dont like the touch screen type (come from a blackberry) so I have a stylus and find it works very well.


I'm swapping the Galaxy for a BB Torch


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

I was just about to come on here and start a thread about swapping my Bold for a android, but I dont think ill bother now  I want to try an android before my contract is up, but have the old fat finger problem.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Because the touchscreens on "other devices" are inferior.

And that's not apple fanboism, i have both iPhone and a "new" Android. the Android cant keep up anywhere near the iPhones sensitivity.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

carbonangel said:


> Because the touchscreens on "other devices" are inferior.
> 
> And that's not apple fanboism, i have both iPhone and a "new" Android. the Android cant keep up anywhere near the iPhones sensitivity.


This is so true. IMO the only touch screens that truly work are the Apple device ones. I have tried android and Apple and Apple just works. The android phones whilst being amazingly adaptable are still behind Apple when it comes to touch screens.

The person who develops an Android phone with the build quality of the iPhone will retire early and VERY rich!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Lump said:


> I was just about to come on here and start a thread about swapping my Bold for a android, but I dont think ill bother now  I want to try an android before my contract is up, but have the old fat finger problem.


Well I'll let you know when my torch 9800 arrives on Saturday. Just did a straight swap over on talkphotography so ill be able to compare :thumb:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

NickTB said:


> Well I'll let you know when my torch 9800 arrives on Saturday. Just did a straight swap over on talkphotography so ill be able to compare :thumb:


Ive got a bold, so i know how good the keyboard are on the Blackberrys. And the same size as the Torch. I may have a look at a cheap HTC Widfire or similar to see if i like the Androids before I spend mega bucks :thumb:


----------



## Osarkon (Feb 20, 2011)

I went from an iPhone to a HTC Desire. No problems typing on the iPhone, had so much trouble with the desire despite the larger screen that I sold it for a Palm Pre 2, which has a physical keyboard. 

Next phone will probably be either a blackberry or another iPhone.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Well there you go. Swapped the Galaxy for a Torch 9800, and realised I had made the biggest mistake. The OS is slow, the web is ridiculous the screen resolution is poor, the camera is poor. In fact the only thing that redeems the Blackberry is it's form factor (Love the feel and shape of it) and the keyboard. Luckily the guy I swapped with let me keep the Galaxy and have a trial of the Blackberry, so I'm not without a phone. 

Looks like it's back to the drawing board looking for a the right phone for me!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I find the spacing between the keys on the iphone is just right for typing. I have an HTC Desire S and absolutely love it, but do feel the gaps between the keys are fractionally smaller than on the iphone.

Having said that I have never experienced any problem with the HTC whilst typing. Predictive text is amazing and always picks the right word if I mis-type. If it doesn't I find it really easy to amend the word or select it from the alternatives it offers.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

i got an "apple" stylus from poundland for my smartphone - sorted


----------

